
A 92 mpg car that does zero to sixty in 5 sec - farmer
http://www.ridelust.com/fuel-vapor-ale-gets-92mpg-car-with-a-5-second-zero-to-sixty/
======
bootload
Like my dad would say, _"Americans design beautiful cars, Not!"_

Although the engineering looks good
(<http://www.fuelvaporcar.com/html/about_us.html>) I'm not as impressed with
this car as with the _"Tesla Roadster"_.

    
    
        The Tesla is all electric, uses no fuel. You can buy it now, plug it into a power socket and go.
    

Hands down it beats a lot of current muscle cars in design, performance and
efficiency. Also not many cars are assembled by Lotus (English high
performance car company) ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Cars>

As for acceleration try 100% torque available all the time and zero to 60 in
just under four seconds ~ <http://www.teslamotors.com> The most important
parts of the Tesla aside from the Lotus designed chassis is the power storage
and electronic systems. You can read more about it here ~
<http://www.teslamotors.com/efficiency/how_it_works.php>

